# New to Hopper - Can't Resume Playback???



## sregener

Okay, I just got my new Hopper (no Joeys) yesterday, and overall I am impressed.

However, I started watching a NASCAR race today (recorded event, still recording.) Paused it. Went to the DVR screen. My only choices are More Info, Live, Stop and Start Over. Whether I push Play before Select, Select, or Start Over, the only thing it does is Start Over. I lose my place in playback. Pushing Live goes to the Live event - not my place in the program, which I would expect.

When I do the same thing with a program that has finished recording, Resume shows up as an option, and I do not lose my place.

Is this a bug? Am I doing something wrong? Why is there no Resume on an event that is currently being recorded, and only partially watched?


----------



## garys

Try pushing pause to pause, then pause again to play. Dish's dvr screens have never had the resume button while program is still recording. If you change tuners or turn off the receiver, you usually lose the resume point as well (again only when program is still recording).


----------



## [email protected] Network

sregener said:


> Okay, I just got my new Hopper (no Joeys) yesterday, and overall I am impressed.
> 
> However, I started watching a NASCAR race today (recorded event, still recording.) Paused it. Went to the DVR screen. My only choices are More Info, Live, Stop and Start Over. Whether I push Play before Select, Select, or Start Over, the only thing it does is Start Over. I lose my place in playback. Pushing Live goes to the Live event - not my place in the program, which I would expect.
> 
> When I do the same thing with a program that has finished recording, Resume shows up as an option, and I do not lose my place.
> 
> Is this a bug? Am I doing something wrong? Why is there no Resume on an event that is currently being recorded, and only partially watched?


If you continue to have issues with this please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you further. Thank you!


----------



## tampa8

garys hit right. Just hit the pause button again it will start from where you are.


----------



## jborchel

I'm D*. When I exit from a recording that is still recording when I go back, whether it is shortly thereafter or the next day, my option is to resume. Are you saying this won't work on the Hopper? Or is it just a nomenclature issue. I just tried it on my DVR and it resumed from the recorded spot using all methods, pause or exit. I ask because I am considering switching from D* to the Hopper.


----------



## n0qcu

With DISH if you exit a recording in progress your only option when you come back it starting from the beginning. You can only resume playback of a recording that was *completed before you stopped*.


----------



## BobaBird

sregener said:


> Paused it. Went to the DVR screen. ... I lose my place in playback.


Exit the DVR screen using the remote's Cancel button. Un-pause or Play.


----------



## tampa8

BobaBird said:


> Exit the DVR screen using the remote's Cancel button. Un-pause or Play.


If it's like my VIPs play will not start it again. It advances it a little and then stays paused, or sometimes does nothing. Cancel will leave it at the same place when you come back, and hitting pause again will restart from where you paused.


----------



## garys

Dish and Direct are two different animals, you can't expect it to be or you will only build your frustration. You have to learn how it works.


----------



## sregener

Well this has been an education, to say the least. My DTVPal didn't do this.

I am in the habit of watching live sporting events before they are over. When I catch up or need to switch the program for someone else, I have always paused the playback, watched something else, and then come back. From the sounds of it, this is not possible with the Dish DVRs. If I would wait until the program is over and then start watching it, Resume would be an option. I'm not yet clear on what would happen if I started watching a recording that was still going but finished before I paused it - would I be in the no resume mode or the resume mode?

It is an obvious flaw. Saying "you have to understand how it works" is nonsense. If it is a design flaw (which it sound like it is) then it should either be fixed or an explanation given. I suspect it is a patent issue where TiVo holds the rights to this feature, and Dish won't pay for it. If it is a bug, then it is odd that is carries over to multiple models.

Can I workaround the problem? Yes. But it's a bit of a pain, and I shouldn't have to write down time codes to remember where I was. That's why God invented DVRs to begin with.


----------



## jborchel

sregener said:


> Well this has been an education, to say the least. My DTVPal didn't do this.
> 
> I am in the habit of watching live sporting events before they are over. When I catch up or need to switch the program for someone else, I have always paused the playback, watched something else, and then come back. From the sounds of it, this is not possible with the Dish DVRs. If I would wait until the program is over and then start watching it, Resume would be an option. I'm not yet clear on what would happen if I started watching a recording that was still going but finished before I paused it - would I be in the no resume mode or the resume mode?
> 
> It is an obvious flaw. Saying "you have to understand how it works" is nonsense. If it is a design flaw (which it sound like it is) then it should either be fixed or an explanation given. I suspect it is a patent issue where TiVo holds the rights to this feature, and Dish won't pay for it. If it is a bug, then it is odd that is carries over to multiple models.
> 
> Can I workaround the problem? Yes. But it's a bit of a pain, and I shouldn't have to write down time codes to remember where I was. That's why God invented DVRs to begin with.


That missing function is really a show stopper for a lot of people. I can't imagine having to time mark where I left off. I use this function a lot.


----------



## sregener

DIRT gave me the solution. Instead of pressing "Pause" and then hitting DVR/Guide/Channel#, I should instead be pressing "Swap". This pauses the currently playing program and switches to the previous live channel. Then I can use the Guide, the DVR button to select other programs, or hit channel numbers to my heart's content. When I'm done, I press "Swap" again, and I'm back at my program, right where I left off. Note that I cannot select the program itself from the DVR menu - then I do not have a resume button to press - but I can still get back by pressing swap.

The only issue I can see with this solution is if all 3 tuners are in use - then there's nothing available to "Swap" to.

For me, at least, this is a workable solution. I don't think I'll often have all 3 tuners in use. Those of you with Joeys might, though...


----------



## n0qcu

sregener said:


> I'm not yet clear on what would happen if I started watching a recording that was still going but finished before I paused it - would I be in the no resume mode or the resume mode?


The recording would be finished so resume would be an option.


----------



## DScottB

Does this work around apply to a Joey too or just the Hopper?


----------



## DScottB

"sregener" said:


> DIRT gave me the solution. Instead of pressing "Pause" and then hitting DVR/Guide/Channel#, I should instead be pressing "Swap". This pauses the currently playing program and switches to the previous live channel. Then I can use the Guide, the DVR button to select other programs, or hit channel numbers to my heart's content. When I'm done, I press "Swap" again, and I'm back at my program, right where I left off. Note that I cannot select the program itself from the DVR menu - then I do not have a resume button to press - but I can still get back by pressing swap.
> 
> The only issue I can see with this solution is if all 3 tuners are in use - then there's nothing available to "Swap" to.
> 
> For me, at least, this is a workable solution. I don't think I'll often have all 3 tuners in use. Those of you with Joeys might, though...


Does this work around apply to a Joey too or just the Hopper?


----------



## sregener

Someone with a Joey would have to try it, and answer, as I don't have anything but a Hopper.


----------



## Charise

I don't have a hopper, but on a 622/722 if I "catch up" to live programming, I just stop the recording at a commercial, delete that, and start another recording for the end of the program (if it's sports remember to add time at the end in case it runs over allotted times). Then I don't have to find my place in the recording, which works beautifully for me.

I have never considered it a bug. It's just the way they work. :shrug:


----------



## jborchel

Charise said:


> I don't have a hopper, but on a 622/722 if I "catch up" to live programming, I just stop the recording at a commercial, delete that, and start another recording for the end of the program (if it's sports remember to add time at the end in case it runs over allotted times). Then I don't have to find my place in the recording, which works beautifully for me.
> 
> I have never considered it a bug. It's just the way they work. :shrug:


Seems like a shortcoming to me.


----------



## sregener

This issue seems to be fixed in release 2.09.


----------



## DScottB

"sregener" said:


> This issue seems to be fixed in release 2.09.


The issue still exists with 2.09.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

If I understand you inquiry, you are playing a recording while it is stil recording. you pause the playback and are not getting an option to resume when you return to the recording.

To resume play where you left off on a recording, you have 2 options. 1) press Pause to resume where you left off, or 2) press Play on the remote to resume. Both options will resume play where you paused. This can be done at either the Hopper or Joey.

Also, if you stop watching the program, and want to watch later, pressing the Play button on the remote will resume play where you stopped. This will only work on a recording that is completely recorded. Pressing play on an event while it is recording will begin the playback from the start. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



DScottB said:


> The issue still exists with 2.09.


----------



## DScottB

"Ray [email protected] Network" said:


> If I understand you inquiry, you are playing a recording while it is stil recording. you pause the playback and are not getting an option to resume when you return to the recording.
> 
> To resume play where you left off on a recording, you have 2 options. 1) press Pause to resume where you left off, or 2) press Play on the remote to resume. Both options will resume play where you paused. This can be done at either the Hopper or Joey.
> 
> Also, if you stop watching the program, and want to watch later, pressing the Play button on the remote will resume play where you stopped. This will only work on a recording that is completely recorded. Pressing play on an event while it is recording will begin the playback from the start. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


What you mention in your last paragraph is what I am interested in. Here is the scenario: I am recording a baseball game that comes on at 7:00. At 7:15 I start watching the game from the beginning. At 8:00, I stop watching the game and watch something else with my family. At 10:00, when the game is still recording, I want to be able to go back to the baseball game, hit resume, and resume watching where I left off watching at 8:00 without having to fast forward to that point from the beginning.

It really becomes annoying when I only have a few minutes at a time to watch a game that is still recording and having to keep starting over from the beginning.

Directv had this ability, but I have never had a receiver do this from Dish.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

If the game is still recording, pressing the Play button will play the recording from the beginning. The only way to resume a playback is after a recording is completed and you stop the playback. When you access the recorded event again, you can resume playback where you last stopped. Thanks.



DScottB said:


> What you mention in your last paragraph is what I am interested in. Here is the scenario: I am recording a baseball game that comes on at 7:00. At 7:15 I start watching the game from the beginning. At 8:00, I stop watching the game and watch something else with my family. At 10:00, when the game is still recording, I want to be able to go back to the baseball game, hit resume, and resume watching where I left off watching at 8:00 without having to fast forward to that point from the beginning.
> 
> It really becomes annoying when I only have a few minutes at a time to watch a game that is still recording and having to keep starting over from the beginning.
> 
> Directv had this ability, but I have never had a receiver do this from Dish.


----------



## sregener

How odd. Here were my steps to make it work:

1) Start watching a program while being recorded.
2) Press "Pause"
3) Press "DVR"

At this point, if I select the program, "Resume" is not a menu option. Pressing "Cancel" takes me back to the program, from where I was at.

4) Select another program and watch it or change channels and watch live TV.
5) Go back to DVR, select the program I want to watch. "Resume" is now on the list of options, along with "Start Over"

I'll try it again today and see if it works. Alternatively, if you want to watch things the same evening, press pause and then swap. Then you can get back to your recording by pressing swap again - this worked before 2.09, and undoubtably still works.


----------



## sregener

I gave it another try, and this time it did not work. Not sure how it happened the other time - that program was in Primetime Anytime, not a scheduled recording. This time was a regular scheduled recording, and Resume did not show up as an option, either with pause or stop.

So it's back to using the Swap button, which is good enough for me.


----------



## DScottB

"Ray [email protected] Network" said:


> If the game is still recording, pressing the Play button will play the recording from the beginning. The only way to resume a playback is after a recording is completed and you stop the playback. When you access the recorded event again, you can resume playback where you last stopped. Thanks.


I know that is how it is currently working or, better stated, not working. Can you please make a suggestion to the engineers that resume become an option when playing back a show that is still recording? Without it, it makes trying to watch a sporting event that you can't watch in it's entirety frustrating.


----------



## James Long

sregener said:


> I gave it another try, and this time it did not work. Not sure how it happened the other time -


Most likely the recording had ended ... or it was on your PIP tuner. The other trick on a Hopper is to pause, swap, and then watch other content. Swap again should take you back to the paused program.


----------



## Jurio

DScottB said:


> I know that is how it is currently working or, better stated, not working. Can you please make a suggestion to the engineers that resume become an option when playing back a show that is still recording? Without it, it makes trying to watch a sporting event that you can't watch in it's entirety frustrating.


I agree. Please make this change. I switched from D* and not having a "resume" option is quite painful. The 'solutions' are horrible to put in bluntly


----------



## 3HaloODST

DScottB said:


> Does this work around apply to a Joey too or just the Hopper?


Joeys do not have PiP so the "Swap" buttons do nothing on them.


----------



## White94Cobra

I agree this is a must-have feature for a DVR. When I first switched from DTV I was very frustrated that I couldn't just resume watching a recording-in-progress. I almost immediately canceled and went back to DTV. Fortunately I was also using SageTV and the Dish DVR became a backup in case a recording failed on Sage.


----------



## deerewright

I agree. This is a total design flaw! Every other DVR I have ever had has a live buffer, which enables you to pause and resume whether it is recording or finished. Dish, this need to be remedied yesterday!. This is the most frustrating thing on the hopper/joey. I have been trying to figure out how to do what a DVR does, just to find out, "it doesn't work that way". Well, then, it doesn't WORK! The Hopper/Joey has so many things going for it, but this is the one thing that tempts me back to DirecTV...


----------



## RasputinAXP

seriously?


----------



## deerewright

RasputinAXP said:


> seriously?


Uh, Yes!


----------



## RasputinAXP

So regardless of the cost, ETF, and the fact that everything else is head and shoulders above, that's the one feature that you must have. OK. Just...yeah. OK.


----------



## deerewright

RasputinAXP said:


> So regardless of the cost, ETF, and the fact that everything else is head and shoulders above, that's the one feature that you must have. OK. Just...yeah. OK.


First, let me say, I'll readily admit I'm a bit of a TiVo fanboy. I've had D*TiVo for almost 10 years. When DTV FINALLY came out with their new TiVo, it was a bit of a let down, so I starting looking @ options. I settled on Dish and the hopper.

I like many things about the hopper, especially its potential future. I just get the feeling its not quite ready for prime time (no pun intended, although I don't use PTAT).



RasputinAXP said:


> ...everything else is head and shoulders above,...


Um, that's a bit subjective don't you think? Have you used other DVRS? Where do I start?

What is better:

PIP ability
Storage space (although I had 1TB a year ago w/ 80% user storage space)
Whole home DVR (I do miss my 4th Tuner - 2 each dvr)
DNLA
Apps? Eh, so far
Price (I did not say, "regardless of price"  )
Since SW version 211 FAST!

What I miss/drives me nuts:

No live buffer
No easy way to switch between tuners--don't say PIP, its a Kludge and doesn't work if 2 or more tuners are recording.
The subject of this thread, and related; can't pause Live tv (if recording) and resume in another room.
Sortable List view on DVR.
Editable Search & Record.
Remote Shortcuts.
Timeline showing with any press of DVR functions. (Play, Pause, FFWD, Skip, etc)

Timeline showing actual point in time (i.e., 7:15pm) on time shifted "Live" TV (I could really care less how long its been paused).

Timeline showing actual time, not time remaining on recordings. (Why would time remaining be the default?!?)

No FFWD/RWD to tick marks (15,30,45 mins, etc)
Custom folders ONLY show under "My Folders"?!?!?
Don't even get me started on the remote.....



RasputinAXP said:


> ...that's the one feature you must have?


No just the one that's the most frequently annoying and frustrating - right behind the DVR button being where the Play button should be  .

Just my 2c on my experience so far....


----------



## sregener

"deerewright" said:


> No live buffer
> No easy way to switch between tuners--don't say PIP, its a Kludge and doesn't work if 2 or more tuners are recording.


No live buffer? Of course there is. If you're watching a channel, press pause/rewind and it's all right there. 2 live buffers? Sure. Press "Swap".

To switch between tuners, press the red button. Select your tuner. How hard is that?

But yes, if you are using 2 tuners for recording, there are no available tuners to switch to. That's the price of a 3-tuner system. My DirecTV DVR had 4 tuners, but only because I had an AM21 attached. Dish could effectively do the same thing if they used their PTAT trick to allow you to set up the "locals" as a single tuner, rather than a single channel. Perhaps a software update...?


----------



## deerewright

sregener said:


> No live buffer? Of course there is. If you're watching a channel, press pause/rewind and it's all right there. 2 live buffers? Sure. Press "Swap".
> 
> To switch between tuners, press the red button. Select your tuner. How hard is that?
> 
> But yes, if you are using 2 tuners for recording, there are no available tuners to switch to. That's the price of a 3-tuner system. My DirecTV DVR had 4 tuners, but only because I had an AM21 attached. Dish could effectively do the same thing if they used their PTAT trick to allow you to set up the "locals" as a single tuner, rather than a single channel. Perhaps a software update...?


I guess I should have specified, "no live buffer while recording"...:blush:

I just figured the red button out.....maybe if dish sent a manual? . 
That aside, on TiVo its one button press to switch tuners...just sayin...



> That's the price of a 3-tuner system.


I only had 2 tuners before and could still pause, rwd/ffwd, skip fwd/back, etc., on either tuner, even if BOTH were recording.

Its just seems to me, that it shouldn't matter if the tuner is recording or buffering, you should be able to control them the same way, regardless.


----------



## sregener

"deerewright" said:


> I only had 2 tuners before and could still pause, rwd/ffwd, skip fwd/back, etc., on either tuner, even if BOTH were recording.
> 
> Its just seems to me, that it shouldn't matter if the tuner is recording or buffering, you should be able to control them the same way, regardless.


Have you tried the swap button?


----------



## deerewright

sregener said:


> Have you tried the swap button?


Well this is embarrassing - where is the smiley for 'eat my words'. (Didn't mean to hijack your thread, by the way.) I just tried recording on 2 tuners, and I CAN swap BacK and forth, pause, etc. Is this new with SW 211? I was positive this didn't work before (maybe it was all 3 tuners recording?). I even had moderator on the dish support forum tell me it doesn't work that way. 

Now if we can just get it on the DVR menu...


----------



## deerewright

sregener said:


> DIRT gave me the solution. Instead of pressing "Pause" and then hitting DVR/Guide/Channel#, I should instead be pressing "Swap". This pauses the currently playing program and switches to the previous live channel. Then I can use the Guide, the DVR button to select other programs, or hit channel numbers to my heart's content. When I'm done, I press "Swap" again, and I'm back at my program, right where I left off. Note that I cannot select the program itself from the DVR menu - then I do not have a resume button to press - but I can still get back by pressing swap.
> 
> The only issue I can see with this solution is if all 3 tuners are in use - then there's nothing available to "Swap" to.
> 
> For me, at least, this is a workable solution. I don't think I'll often have all 3 tuners in use. Those of you with Joeys might, though...


How'd I miss that?!#%

Wishlist: Be able to do this with all 3 tuners recording; maybe an option (like multiple recall works) to choose which tuner to swap to; same option for PIP tuners?


----------



## RasputinAXP

If all 3 tuners are in use, you can't swap. But no, it's not new, it's worked forever. Since the 722 at least.


----------



## BobaBird

deerewright said:


> What I miss/drives me nuts:
> 
> Remote Shortcuts.


See http://www.dishuser.org/hoppertips.php

The section "From Settings Menu" needs to be updated to show that you can count the tiles and push that number instead of repeatedly cursoring to the tile.


----------



## doctorbs

[email protected] Network said:


> If you continue to have issues with this please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you further. Thank you!


However, I started watching a NASCAR race today (recorded event, still recording.) Paused it. Went to the DVR screen. My only choices are More Info, Live, Stop and Start Over. Whether I push Play before Select, Select, or Start Over, the only thing it does is Start Over. I lose my place in playback. Pushing Live goes to the Live event - not my place in the program, which I would expect.

I'm having 'trouble' with it. I'm trying to watch parts of football games but have to START OVER OR GO LIVE when I go back to another game. This is about it with me and the hopper. This was easy with Direct TV box but I'm going to drop dish and pick up Charter and get a Tivo. Bye Dish!!!!


----------



## doctorbs

sregener said:


> DIRT gave me the solution. Instead of pressing "Pause" and then hitting DVR/Guide/Channel#, I should instead be pressing "Swap". This pauses the currently playing program and switches to the previous live channel. Then I can use the Guide, the DVR button to select other programs, or hit channel numbers to my heart's content. When I'm done, I press "Swap" again, and I'm back at my program, right where I left off. Note that I cannot select the program itself from the DVR menu - then I do not have a resume button to press - but I can still get back by pressing swap.
> 
> The only issue I can see with this solution is if all 3 tuners are in use - then there's nothing available to "Swap" to.
> 
> For me, at least, this is a workable solution. I don't think I'll often have all 3 tuners in use. Those of you with Joeys might, though...


So you can return to only one event using Swap right? 6 or 7 football games on and you can record 5 and watch one with the new 6 channel hopper but you can only go BACK to where you were watching ONE game with the recall. Any other game you chose you will have to start over and fast forward to where you were before you changed channels or join the game live which is what you DON'T want to do because you want to watch the recording to see what has transpired before rather than jump right into the game where it is. I have Hopper with 3 tuners which I'm sure most of you do so you can leave one game, go to the ....hmmm just tried that and it didn't work. Recall...if that,s what your talking about in Swap doesn't take you back to where you were recording.


----------



## doctorbs

sregener said:


> No live buffer? Of course there is. If you're watching a channel, press pause/rewind and it's all right there. 2 live buffers? Sure. Press "Swap".
> 
> To switch between tuners, press the red button. Select your tuner. How hard is that?
> 
> But yes, if you are using 2 tuners for recording, there are no available tuners to switch to. That's the price of a 3-tuner system. My DirecTV DVR had 4 tuners, but only because I had an AM21 attached. Dish could effectively do the same thing if they used their PTAT trick to allow you to set up the "locals" as a single tuner, rather than a single channel. Perhaps a software update...?


Not hard at all but if you try to go to a game you were watching and is being recorded it wont let you Resume your game. You have to either join (Start Over) and Fast Forward to where you were in the game which is a REAL pain or go to the Live broadcast which you don't want to do or STOP RECORDING. There is no Resume to take you back to the spot you left the game.


----------



## acostapimps

I know that on Directv you can't resume a recorded program when you're watching from one spot, while trying to watch that same recording at the same time in another room (It'll just play at the beginning) unless you stop or paused the recording, then you can resume in the other receiver, Even if it's recording live event and you watched a small portion of that recording and stopped or paused, then the same applies to resuming in the other room to that same spot you initially paused.


----------



## sregener

doctorbs said:


> Not hard at all but if you try to go to a game you were watching and is being recorded it wont let you Resume your game. You have to either join (Start Over) and Fast Forward to where you were in the game which is a REAL pain or go to the Live broadcast which you don't want to do or STOP RECORDING. There is no Resume to take you back to the spot you left the game.


It's not hard, and no, you can't resume. You have to use the PiP Swap button to pause/resume a program while it is being recorded. And you can only do this on a Hopper, and only if you have an available tuner to swap to.

Although no one has confirmed this, it is almost certainly a patent issue. I can think of no technical reason why Dish wouldn't implement a feature that would be popular with many customers.


----------



## david_jr

I love using the Swap button along with the PIP to follow 2 programs. While I am watching one I can see when the other is back from commercial and so forth. Very addictive.


----------

